# can i help my hedgie enjoy bath time more?



## hammythehedgehog (Feb 17, 2013)

Whenever I put my hedgehog in water, he wants nothing more than to get out asap. Is there anything I can do to calm him down and help him enjoy it? I notice a lot of hedgehogs Ive seen wont mind floating on their backs and relaxing.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

A great deal of hedgehogs hate baths. My girls tolerate it, but start getting anxious after a while. Just try to keep it as short as possible, and keep the water shallow enough for him to touch the bottom.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah. Bathing is a topic that comes up a whole lot here on the forum. There are a lot of great threads that go into depth on different ideas for bath time including keeping a pitcher nearby for rinsing them off so they don't get scared of the running tap, keeping the water shallow, picking them up and rocking them back and forth during, etc.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Hubert's bath time is a period of nothing short of pure hatred of the water. I have seen 100+ hedgehog bathing videos, and none of them hold a candle to how much he hates it. I don't think it is worth putting him through that. So, you might try what I do if your hedgie acts like mine.

I use a sopping wet paper towel for him to stand on and 2 cups of water to dip the tooth brush in (one for soapy water and one for rinse/wetting). I wet him down via the cup and toothbrush. Then, really only if he is really dirty, I apply a tiny, tiny, tiiiny amount soap into the 2nd cup and swirl it around a bit. I scrub him down and repeat process with rinse water. I can usually get all the foot gunkies of on the towel. When they stick on there I just scrub with the wet towel and a little soap and dip foot by foot into the rinse water, swirling them in a little to get the soap off.

The only time I pour water on him is to rinse him. If then, I only do it if I think there's soap still on him at all. 

Bath time might just be something Hubert will need to get used to but he really does hate it. So, if your hedgie is like mine in that way, try this way. It's very effective and seems less stressful on them.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

You can also try putting a rag at the bottom of the tub/whatever you bathe in so it's not slippery. And if you have something in there that he can hold onto it might help him feel safer. Hilde has a toy tiger that she clings to in the bath. http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcnzw5H7sG1rawgzko1_1280.jpg


----------

